# Home made widowhood type box help



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

I am a novice pigeon fancier, hoping to construct my own nest boxes. Any suggestions with dimensions, material types and designs, will be greatly appreciated. My loft is 12ft X 10ft and will be housing racing homers. thanks


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

All I can suggest is "the bigger nestboxes, the better"...You can design your own the way you like it...Now if you want to make them fancy you can add some nestfront and some dividers to it too...Some other members will come along and give their opinions about your questions...Good luck to your contruction and welcome to Pigeon-Talk...


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You can try Lovebirds' nest boxes. Try to build the box based on what kind of nest front you might like to use.

Here is Renee's link although I don't know whether she uses that for widowhood: http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


----------



## redleg23 (May 6, 2009)

Hey RodSD, thanks for the link, that will help me get started!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> You can try Lovebirds' nest boxes. Try to build the box based on what kind of nest front you might like to use.
> 
> Here is Renee's link although I don't know whether she uses that for widowhood: http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/LOFTACCESSORIESPLANPAGE.html


Those are the boxes in my breeder section. They're big enough for two bowls.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

redleg23 said:


> I am a novice pigeon fancier, hoping to construct my own nest boxes. Any suggestions with dimensions, material types and designs, will be greatly appreciated. My loft is 12ft X 10ft and will be housing racing homers. thanks


Well, I completely glossed over the title that plainly says "widowhood"............
You can see a picture of my widowhood boxes on this page.
http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/WidowhoodLoftPage.html


----------

